# uzbl segfaults with fl or gg commands



## nekoexmachina (Nov 21, 2010)

Subj. What info and where should i provide to get it working? 
to the freebsd maintainer or to the developers?
Only idea is truss/strace/console log, that infos are attached.


----------



## eye (Nov 21, 2010)

Most ports maintainers are just users, not developers. You should send gdb backtrace + exact details to reproduce to upstream bug tracker. But first try to figure out if the issue is reproducible on Linux (e.g. test inside VM or inspect code), it'll save them time to debug.


----------



## eye (Nov 21, 2010)

Also, syscall tracing via strace/truss/ktrace is *not a substitute* for gdb backtrace.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 21, 2010)

Hell yeah. On irc, the uzbl guys tell me that its webkit problem. And i have no enough memory to debug webkit: gdb kills itself while loading debug info from libwebkit-1.0.so.3

Anyone with huge amount of memory can reproduce that?


----------

